# On track at Lime Rock today



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

High point of a great weekend. The BMW "Parade" Laps


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

I was there on Sunday. No laps for me
(or anyone else)


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

ronkh said:


> I was there on Sunday. No laps for me
> (or anyone else)


Huh?
This was Sunday.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Guess I didn't stay long enough. When I ck'd in, they said no track time on that day.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

ronkh said:


> Guess I didn't stay long enough. When I ck'd in, they said no track time on that day.


We got here early before the first group practice and were asked as we drove in. I'm guessing that once the max number was reached they stopped. This was despite my McLaren Mercedes shirt!


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

my pics are here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

ronkh said:


> my pics are here
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Thanks for the link. Nice pics. Were you there all four days?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Here are my pics from Friday:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227649&highlight=lime+rock

Ed


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

VIZSLA said:


> Thanks for the link. Nice pics. Were you there all four days?


Only was there that one day. Wish I had been there for all of em.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

ronkh said:


> Only was there that one day. Wish I had been there for all of em.


If you were there Monday you picked the best day for racing, only a few cars didn't make it through the entire weekend. Other than Sundays cocourse you didn't miss seeing too much.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

ronkh said:


> I was there on Sunday. No laps for me
> (or anyone else)


There is a long standing "No racing on Sunday" tradition at Lime Rock.
I believe this was an agreement that was made with the church that is directly accross the street.
Although there are sunday events there (such as the councours) there are no activitities that create noise.
The first 45 BMWs cars that arrived on Suday were invited to participate in the BMW parade laps during the lunch break.
Anyone that arrived in a BMW on any of the four days was given a preferred parking spot in one of the 'BMW Corrals"
Also BMWCCA members were given free tickets good for one day.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> There is a long standing "No racing on Sunday" tradition at Lime Rock.
> I believe this was an agreement that was made with the church that is directly accross the street.
> Although there are sunday events there (such as the councours) there are no activitities that create noise.
> The first 45 BMWs cars that arrived on Suday were invited to participate in the BMW parade laps during the lunch break.
> ...


Makes sense now.
Thanks for the info


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

captainaudio said:


> There is a long standing "No racing on Sunday" tradition at Lime Rock.
> I believe this was an agreement that was made with the church that is directly accross the street.
> Although there are sunday events there (such as the councours) there are no activitities that create noise.
> The first 45 BMWs cars that arrived on Suday were invited to participate in the BMW parade laps during the lunch break.
> ...


Sorry for the confusion. The concours photos were from Sunday, the lap pix from Monday.
I believe that there's a big vintage thing a Watkins Glen NY this weekend.


----------

